# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Как создать почтовый сервер

## Lerick

Есть высокоскоростной интернет. Домен. Нужно сделать мощный почтовик. Посоветуйте как узнать какое железо выбрать и на каком ПО все это реализуется и как настраивается. Может есть какие-то книги(современные):confused:

----------


## AlexRein

Высокоскоростной? Ну если до 20 Мбпс, то впрочем по железу Atom510 без проблем должен потянуть(почта+ДНС), если больше можно и что нибудь по мощнее. Из ПО FreeBSD и все проблемы решены. Строишь Bind и Sendmail все. Все описания настройки есть в handbook.

----------


## daldon

> Посоветуйте как узнать какое железо выбрать и на каком ПО все это реализуется и как настраивается.


Железо: сойдет самый дешевый rackmount из известных брендов: HP, Dell, Supermicro с 1Tb зеркалом.
ПО MS Exchange или Kerio Mailserver.

----------


## AlexRein

> Железо: сойдет самый дешевый rackmount из известных брендов: HP, Dell, Supermicro с 1Tb зеркалом.
> ПО MS Exchange или Kerio Mailserver.


А не жестко ли? Впрочем если ставить на Win, то наверное да. Может и надо такое.
Но со своей стороны рекомендую поставить FreeBSD и забыть про вопрос. Как ни как достаточно отказоустойчива и не требовательна к ресурсам. Да и зачем винт на 1 Тб? Даже при 20 Мбитах его даже если намеренно спамить уйдет 5 дней. А так если подумать даже если на хосте встанет 200 юзверей и забьют себе ящики по 100 метров переписки, это всего 20 Гб(2%).

----------


## daldon

> А не жестко ли? Впрочем если ставить на Win, то наверное да. Может и надо такое.
> Но со своей стороны рекомендую поставить FreeBSD и забыть про вопрос. Как ни как достаточно отказоустойчива и не требовательна к ресурсам. Да и зачем винт на 1 Тб? Даже при 20 Мбитах его даже если намеренно спамить уйдет 5 дней. А так если подумать даже если на хосте встанет 200 юзверей и забьют себе ящики по 100 метров переписки, это всего 20 Гб(2%).


Почта на ФриБСД для организации имхо не самое лучшее решение.
Как показывает практика для больших фирм лучше всего Exchange или Kerio.
Ящики по 100мб это ни-о-чем - 20 писем с вложениями и всё. Поэтому надо минимум 250. А 250 х 200 это 500 Гб.
+ 1 резервная копия, вот и нет нашего ТБ, и это еще не считая систему и утилиты.

зы Правда если бэкапить чем-то вроде Акрониса, то все нормально влезет и еще даже немного останется.

----------


## AlexRein

> Ящики по 100мб это ни-о-чем - 20 писем с вложениями и всё. Поэтому надо минимум 250. А 250 х 200 это 500 Гб.


Ну если уж так сильно, что письма в среднем летят более 5 метров(что в практике ну нигде не видел), то можно и больше объем ящика, но замечу даже если по 250, то 250х200 это 50 Гб. Т.е. если брать это в расчет то 160 Гб вообще за глаза.
На на счет FreeBSD, не знаю как ваша практика, но мне больше нравиться быстродействие и отказоустойчивость.
Не спорю можно и эти варианты, но все равно я сторонник термина "поставил и забыл".

----------


## gerych82

> На на счет FreeBSD, не знаю как ваша практика, но мне больше нравиться быстродействие и отказоустойчивость.
> Не спорю можно и эти варианты, но все равно я сторонник термина "поставил и забыл".


А если нельзя использовать кроме Windows никакую другую ОС.
Например, у меня гос. учреждение и внутри него нельзя ставить серваки ни на чем, кроме windows. Поэтому приходится обходиться exchange`м.

----------


## AlexRein

> А если нельзя использовать кроме Windows никакую другую ОС.
> Например, у меня гос. учреждение и внутри него нельзя ставить серваки ни на чем, кроме windows. Поэтому приходится обходиться exchange`м.


Вы в России живете, и обсолютно насрать что вы пользовать будете. Объектъивно настроенные на Micrisoft организации подрывают его бюджет что противоречит их экономии, замечу в некоторых стучаях это уголовная статья.
А так в общем, хочешь делать, красиво, быстро, качественно, делай. Не ссылайся на не доступность/возможность, просто признай что ты лох.

Без обид, хоть ствол к голове(чего нету) поставить что ты считаешь нужным всегда можно, на то и должность дана. Не смог.......

----------

